# Hasegawa 1/32 Bf109 G-6, Oblt. Schilling



## adamant365 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello All,

I have started working on Hasegawa's very nice 1/32 Bf109 G-6. I purchased the Eagle Cals (#38) and have decided on Oblt. Wilhelm Schilling's "Yellow 1" of 9/JG54. I have one question about this particular aircraft. Does anyone know if this airframe (W. Nr. 440141...if that helps) had the "pressurization bulge" on the starboard side engine cowling? I haven't found any helpful photos, since it seems that 90% of the G-6 pictures I've found have been looking at the supercharger intake side. The G-6's "good side" must have been deemed to be the port side...or maybe it's because I'm _trying_ to find a port side shot...

Anyway, thanks in advance for any help.

Adam


----------



## adamant365 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nevermind....I saw a drawing from the Kagero Bf-109 book that showed both sides. It was in another thread about the build of Schilling's G-6. I swear that wasn't there before....

Now, I'm not familiar with the Kagero books. Can I be reasonably certain that what is depicted there is accurate?? Thanks.

Adam


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you mean the bulges? If yes, these were on both sides of the fuselage.

Here you are a link to the thread about the plane here in the forum.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/st...g-s-bf109g6-r4-9-jg54-gruppe-build-16460.html


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2009)

Seems Schilling's aircraft is rather popular at the moment!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2009)

You are right.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 17, 2009)

I guess Adams' not familiar with our Gruppe Build goin on right now....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2009)

If you've just started the kit Adam, why not enter the Group Build? You're more than welcome, and all the help you need is at hand.


----------



## adamant365 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the replies.

@Wurger:

I was actually referring to the extra small bulge that extends low and forward from the gun housing cover "bulge" on the starboard side only. From what I've read, this was an extension for the pressurization system on the G-5. Since that starboard gun housing cover was made in a much higher quantity than the number of G-5's produced, it was applied to the G-6's, even though they weren't (for the most part) pressurized. Anyway, looking at the thread and the pictures Wayne Little posted from the Kagero book, that accessory bulge is NOT present. 

Thanks for all the help. I will be progressing very slowly on this build as it has been years (>10) since I built anything and I currently have no real workspace until my wife (key words) and I buy a house later this coming summer. I may post some progress shots on that thread anyway. 

Thanks again!

Adam


----------



## adamant365 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've attached a picture of what I was talking about...

Was Schilling's G-6 like "A" or "B".

That's all. 

Adam


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok Adam.Now I can see this.I think the plane could have been the standard G-6 one.Its werk nummer says it was plane of quite late series so it is possible that there wasn't the bulge.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 17, 2009)

Does the extra bulge on the bulge represent the AS version of a specific version???

My G-14 has the similar option....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2009)

Rather no Dan.Aircraft with AS engine had different cowling like in the drawing.G-14 with the MG bulges like G-5 and G-6 had the small one on the starboard indeed.


----------



## adamant365 (Feb 17, 2009)

@lesofprimus:

From what I know (< a little), and the pictures I've seen, the AS version of the Gustav had no gun housing bulges on either side. Instead they had a streamlined forward fuselage with more gradual lines and with the gun troughs moved slightly forward. I'm also under the impression that the "extra" bulge on the stb. side made a varied appearance. By that I mean that when the starboard gun housing was needed to complete a 109, they used what was available. Since in many cases, what was available was the G-5 housing and since it fit on the G-6 with no problem, it was used. Since the G-5 was pressurized, it had the additional smaller bulge to accomodate the accessory drives for the pressurization system. 

As for the G-14 the AS thing holds true there. As for which G-14's had the "extra bulge," that would take a bit more research.

Adam


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, gonna use the bulge with the bulge on the stbd side....


----------

